# Illustrator 10/tiger 10.4 Saving Surplus Files



## derrick888 (Oct 7, 2005)

When saving work in progress in Illustrator 10 (under Tiger 10.4) an additonal file with a seven figure numbered file name is produced. This happens with every file save so is clogging up my hard drive.
All help appreciated.


----------



## nickp (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello everybody!I hope you to help me find answers to my questions.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm trying to help someone with this same issue here:
http://www.macosx.com/volunteer/qview.php?questionid=21110

Haven't found the exact answer yet except by adjusting your acrobat pdf settings and saving all files with pdf compatibility turned on.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm trying to help someone with this same issue here:
http://www.macosx.com/volunteer/qview.php?questionid=21110

Haven't found the exact answer yet except by adjusting your acrobat pdf settings and saving all files with pdf compatibility turned on.


----------

